# TT Driver crashes into house



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I thought I would post it here as it has been posted in every other fucking board here.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Needed wings


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

It used a BMW as a springboard!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

It definately wasn't me . I wonder if he had the ESP off :lol:


----------



## TT-225 (Apr 14, 2013)

Jesus!

That is all.


----------



## Stevo Fife (Jan 6, 2013)

Anyone find out if this guy survived?
Last i heard he was in a serious condition.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'm wondering the same :?


----------



## Arbees (Jul 11, 2012)

Saw this. One word. 
How?


----------



## Stevo Fife (Jan 6, 2013)

A combination of going way too fast and bad luck i guess.


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

I think they said something like"are my lights set high" the Fcuking are now !!!


----------



## SpunkehMunkey (Jun 13, 2013)

He was released from hospital last week or the week before. How he survived that I will never know, would have been going really fast to get that air!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

too much Red Bull i think :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

SpunkehMunkey said:


> He was released from hospital last week or the week before.


On his own feet or in a wheel chair? Do you know?


----------

